# Add-on libraries size?



## CyberGene (Jan 26, 2021)

First post here, seems like a nice community 👋🏻
I’m currently considering StaffPad with a few of the Berlin libraries. However I have around 16GB free on my modest 9.7 iPad Pro and was wondering if I would be able to accommodate it and how many of them. Any rough estimation or info?

Also, is there a complete Berlin package or something like that? On the list with in-app purchases in the AppStore I see too few libraries and no complete sets.

I’ve attached a screenshot. Is that all?


----------



## MadLad (Jan 26, 2021)

Berlin Woodwinds is 1GB
Berlin Brass is 2GB
and Berlin Strings is also 2GB

I have also CinePerc which is 1GB and CinePiano is, I think 350MB
The Berlin Solo Strings are 1GB, too I think


----------



## CyberGene (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks, so it’s good then, I can fit one from every section without problems, as it seems 👍🏻


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 31, 2021)

You can fit every sample library they currently offer in less than 30gb total.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## MadLad (Feb 1, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> (Picture)


Would you recommend Guitars? I could really need a good guitar library for a few pieces.


----------

